

The Patient-Doctor Conversation That Matters Most - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2014/10/end_of_life_medical_decisions_atul_gawande_book_excerpt_on_no_risky_chances.html

======
tokenadult
Here, for those who are interested, is a link to Dr. Atul Gawande's new book,
_Being Mortal: Medicine and What Matters in the End._

[http://www.amazon.com/Being-Mortal-Medicine-What-
Matters/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Being-Mortal-Medicine-What-
Matters/dp/0805095152/)

